

Beam-twisting "phase holograms" - erpa1119
http://www.tgdaily.com/general-sciences-features/64278-scientists-manipulate-light-to-transmit-data

======
Zenst
This is the same approach to twisted-beams that was done with wifi signals
recently. Question is that whilst the beam of light is twisted - does it not
travel futher than a non-twisted version and in that woult the latency
increase!

